# Miniature belt sander



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm not even sure what these things are properly called. They are a rather miniature belt sander with sanding belts about 3/8" wide and are hand held. The belt, belt support, and I suppose nose roller (if it has one) extend about 6" out past the body, and are used for finishing in hard to reach areas. The ones I have seen are pneumatic, but I'm sure there must be electric ones available. I have seen prices on the net ranging from lows of $70 to highs of $400 plus. I would like to buy one that is electric not pneumatic, in about the $100 range. Does anyone know of such a device and where it might be found/purchased. I have checked BusyBee Tools, Princess Auto, LittleMachineShop, and Canadian Tire with no success.---Brian


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 7, 2013)

if this is what your looking for, here's the link
I think I got mine from home depot

http://www.blackanddecker.com/power-tools/PF260.aspx
where to buy
http://www.blackanddecker.com/Where-To-Buy.aspx


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks Luc--Have you had any problem with the front wheel on yours? The product reviews have 2 out of 3 people saying the front wheel fell of their sanders.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 7, 2013)

$20 pneumatic. 


http://www.harborfreight.com/air-belt-sander-97055.html


the makita 9032 is electric and will run about $250.

princess Auto  sale flyer had a couple in the $50 -$75 old sale flyer pneumatic. 

You may have to up the budget for electric or settle for pneumatic.
I would expect these to be used in auto body shops aircraft shops and for die finishing.  
Tin


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 7, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Thanks Luc--Have you had any problem with the front wheel on yours? The product reviews have 2 out of 3 people saying the front wheel fell of their sanders.


 
Brian, nope never had any problem with it, you know it is some time
people buy these claiming they have a belt sander and over due the task.

it has to be use like a chainsaw if you hit the nose it will kick back:fan:


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 7, 2013)

for $ 40 you make a new front wheel and add a bearing to it. 
Tin


----------



## kadora (Jul 7, 2013)

In company we have a lot of this belt sanders all of them - failed front wheel. 
All sanders were rebuilt as Tin described and nobody is complaining .


----------



## cfellows (Jul 7, 2013)

I used to have kit that would convert a 4" disc grinder to a small belt sand like you describe.  It was pretty cheap and worked well, bot I lost some of the parts when I moved several years ago.  I'll see if I can find more info on it.

Chuck


----------



## cfellows (Jul 7, 2013)

Here it is...

http://petersons-tools.ecrater.com/p/16324/grinder-to-belt-sander-conversion-kit

Chuck


----------



## capin (Jul 7, 2013)

Brian, I have the same one Luc has and I have had no problems at all in 3 years and I use it quite a lot on aluminum pieces. The Black and Decker has served me well. Brian;D


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 8, 2013)

I still have the disc grinder/ belt sander and still going strong after 10 years. Not bad for Chinese stuff.


----------



## ShopShoe (Jul 8, 2013)

Brian,

I have been seeing this one in my monthly Harbor Freight sale flyer and wondering if I would be sorry if I bought it.

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-inch-bandfile-belt-sander-92158.html

--ShopShoe


----------



## ShopShoe (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh,

Then there's this one. I'm sure it's well made and precise, but priced accordingly. I have not searched for a vendor for it.

http://www.proxxon.com/us/html/38536.php

--ShopShoe


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 8, 2013)

My good wife bought me one of those multi angle flashlights for my birthday yesterday. Heck, I don't even go out after dark any more!!! So----I took it back to "Home Hardware" today and traded it and $15 for a Black and Decker tool the same as Luc showed in post #2


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 8, 2013)

I am not a huge B & D fan but for $ 40 will have to give a look at home depot. 

B & D is ok. 
Tin


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 8, 2013)

Happy birthday for yesterday Brian.


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Jul 9, 2013)

ShopShoe
My Dad has the Harbor Freight version of the sander and so far he has been happy with it for general shop use.  I opted for the 1" stationary belt sander for misc tasks.
Brad


----------

